# Why do I feel that the downfall of gaming has got to do with GPU.



## Yil (Jul 14, 2015)

Think about it people.
Nvidia and AMD want us to buy high end graphic card so they can make profits, and for that they ask companies like ea to make c**p like cod which use lots of gpu powers. They hate indie and nintendo because it is more of fun than graphics.


----------



## Kayot (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm still running an Nvidia 465. I can run most games fairly well. Getting a faster card is only necessary if you want to be on the cutting edge. Since most games are built around consoles you really only need to upgrade every 5 to 7 years. Just pick something in the x60 and x70 range and your fine. Picking something like a 920 or 930 over a 960 or 970 is a very bad move and will leave you wanting. A 990 is way to expensive and not worth the investment. It's like i5 vs i7. If you just game, the i5 is the better bang for your buck. The i7 is more for autocad and thread heavy applications (movie processing) and with the move to GL programming, this is going to eventually be passed to graphics cards for processing.

Cost doesn't always show the quality. An i7 4770k with a 990ti is way more expensive than a i5 4570k with a 970 and the performance difference is small and most of the time, unnoticeable.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 14, 2015)

Nvidia/AMD also make profits from low budget cards

There is no rule saying indie games MUST look like archaic crap

Nintendo Gamecube/Wii/WiiU GPUs were manufactured by ATi/AMD


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 14, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Nvidia/AMD also make profits from low budget cards
> 
> There is no rule saying indie games MUST look like archaic crap
> 
> Nintendo Gamecube/Wii/WiiU GPUs were manufactured by ATi/AMD


Also their budget cards can play many games at good settings to and the make it for the 4/one


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 14, 2015)

Yil said:


> Think about it people.
> Nvidia and AMD want us to buy high end graphic card so they can make profits, and for that they ask companies like ea to make c**p like cod which use lots of gpu powers. They hate indie and nintendo because it is more of fun than graphics.


Did _you _think about this?

Of course video card companies want us to buy video cards. They'll certainly sponsor AAA-titles for symbiotic reasons: it'll sell both these graphic cards and the AAA-titles (on their own, both the games and the cards have less individual use). Why they would spend time hating nintendo or indie developers is beyond me (these companies still sell budget cards, so it's not like it's a loss for them).
Also..."the downfall of gaming"? A bit dramatic...isn't it a bit too simple to blame the card manufacturing companies instead of...y'know...the gaming companies who focus most of their effort in graphic enhancement rather than game experience improvement? Or the audience who still has to CHOOSE which game to buy?


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 14, 2015)

Blane the gaming industry for spending way way too much money on making games pretty and us gamers for demanding pretty graphics as well. the industry as a whole is really out of whack right now and it's very difficult to blame one part of the industry for its current downward trajectory. Games are now so expensive to make that many companies refuse to take risks and on top of that, scam people with DLC and microtrans bullshit, and when a game doesn't look PERFECT there are tons of graphics whores who shit their fucking pants. It's complicated.


----------



## aofelix (Jul 15, 2015)

yeah this whole PC must be upgrade every year or two is bullshit.

yes if you want to be on the cutting edge of graphical fidelity, then by all means, upgrade every year or two.

however, you can stick with a graphics card for around 5-7 years and have plenty of games to play unless a DX revision comes along which makes your card obsolete for the games which choose to only support those DX versions.



The downfall to gaming is the consumer's obsession with numbers and graphics over quantity and quality of games available sadly. Look at the petty 1080p vs 720p gate for PS4/XBOX one. its pathetic. The scope and imagination older games have is not being realised and its sad. I'm currently playing Suikoden II on PSP. Its originally a PS1 game and shits on most modern games I've played recently which is sad.


Also the birth of AAA shitty titles like COD and FIFA which sadly destroy every other gaming franchise comfortably sales wise by appealing to the casual gamers.. whilst being boring unimaginative shitty games.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 18, 2015)

Seems that a gtx 960 is more than enough on 1080p. And you can build a decent PC @ $500-$600


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 20, 2015)

People have always been obsessed with pretty graphics but it's just a lot more expensive to make games with cutting edge graphics now than it was 20 years ago.

*felix:* I'm with you on the stupid resolution debates; it doesn't matter and people should be focused on games actually being good rather than looking pretty. Some people shit themselves if they see a low-res texture for fucks sake and it's just plain silly. Great art direction is what really makes games beautiful anyway, not resolution, polygon count or high res textures.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 20, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> People have always been obsessed with pretty graphics but it's just a lot more expensive to make games with cutting edge graphics now than it was 20 years ago.
> 
> *felix:* I'm with you on the stupid resolution debates; it doesn't matter and people should be focused on games actually being good rather than looking pretty. Some people shit themselves if they see a low-res texture for fucks sake and it's just plain silly. Great art direction is what really makes games beautiful anyway, not resolution, polygon count or high res textures.


Yeah. Gameplay is what matters. Good examples are FTL and Minecraft. No point making games that run on PCs costing an arm lol.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 20, 2015)

Games are only as good as their Gameplay. I'm a PC gamer, even if I dabble in other consoles. And yes, having an amazing £1200 PC will be good for games that need it like the Witcher 3 at Ultra/Insane settings. But most games will play fine on a modest PC costing less than half of that. I agree however that graphics are becoming more important than gameplay. I enjoy the gameplay more than the pretty looks, but graphics that look photorealistic are a bonus, not a must. People who only play games for the graphics are not really gamers, they're frauds and phonies. 

I build PCs as a sideline to my normal profession and I've built over two dozen by now. The majority of those costed less than £500. All of them can play anything at 1080p at 60fps on at least medium settings.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 20, 2015)

PC gaming FTW!!!


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 20, 2015)

TheLoneWolfGamer said:


> PC gaming FTW!!!



Problem is that a lot of people who aren't very knowledgeable about PCs complain that you need to spend that much on a new, complete PC. Building yourself removes a lot of cost as a lot of companies charge quite the premium to sell it you pre-built.

I quite literally built a PC better than the current consoles for about the same cost as a current console for my daughters to play on. The PS4 came out about £400, so I set that as a budget and got second hand parts from places and built a great little PC that'll play titles at 1080p, 30fps minimum. If you have the knowhow, then you save a lot of money and the only gripe about PC gaming being expensive instantly evaporates.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2015)

We're experiencing a downfall?  Since when?


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 20, 2015)

machomuu said:


> We're experiencing a downfall?  Since when?



We're not. PC gaming is officially more profitable than console gaming.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 20, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> Problem is that a lot of people who aren't very knowledgeable about PCs complain that you need to spend that much on a new, complete PC. Building yourself removes a lot of cost as a lot of companies charge quite the premium to sell it you pre-built.
> 
> I quite literally built a PC better than the current consoles for about the same cost as a current console for my daughters to play on. The PS4 came out about £400, so I set that as a budget and got second hand parts from places and built a great little PC that'll play titles at 1080p, 30fps minimum. If you have the knowhow, then you save a lot of money and the only gripe about PC gaming being expensive instantly evaporates.


I loooove building PCs! I build one too. Using an Intel Pentium G3258.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 20, 2015)

TheLoneWolfGamer said:


> I loooove building PCs! I build one too. Using an Intel Pentium G3258.



Good processor. I built one the other day around that for a family friend. OC'ed it to 4.5Ghz on air.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah it is! And the oc profiles! And AMD over clock well too.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 20, 2015)

TheLoneWolfGamer said:


> Yeah it is! And the oc profiles! And AMD over clock well too.



Not really an AMD fan if i'm honest. Their CPUs haven't been amazing since the Phenoms. I've built a couple of HTPCs and low budget builds using APUs for general browsing etc. but their stuff is pretty mediocre now.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 20, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> Not really an AMD fan if i'm honest. Their CPUs haven't been amazing since the Phenoms. I've built a couple of HTPCs and low budget builds using APUs for general browsing etc. but their stuff is pretty mediocre now.


Well, you can't beat the FX 6300/6350 for their price point!


----------



## Yil (Jul 21, 2015)

I do have one 4790 and 970 for now(traded some parts in the process). But most 3a are not close to those on the wii u


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 21, 2015)

Normally I make a snarky tinfoil hat comment, but instead

are people really this fucking stupid? Please remove yourself from the gene pool.


----------



## Yil (Jul 21, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Normally I make a snarky tinfoil hat comment, but instead
> 
> are people really this fucking stupid? Please remove yourself from the gene pool.


Specify. Is it about another hardware competition? Or is it the title? Or is it that I do not like where 3a is going.

And actually I might not be keeping my humanity for long. Goodbye mortals.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm one of those people who isn't particularly knowledgeable about PCs so I generally stick to consoles, but I do plan on upgrading my PC in order to make it essentially the ultimate emulation machine. I don't care if some shit has been downgraded for console versions of games as long as it runs well enough for the gameplay to stay intact/not negatively affect the controls. I think PC gaming is becoming more and more popular in large part due to consoles now having many of the negatives of PC gaming(patches/updates, DLC, annoying OS bullshit etc etc.) without any of the benefits of having a more open environment.

The PS2, GC, Xbox and DC were the last systems that can truly be called traditional plug & play consoles although there were online options in Xbox mostly but some PS2 & DC games as well. Pretty graphics are not only overrated but way way too fucking expensive and like I said earlier, art direction is what's really important. For example, Super Mario Bros 3 is an NES game but it still looks fantastic imo and the same can be said for a ton of other classics.(FF6, CT, Super Metroid, Suikoden 2, MGS games; I could go on)


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 21, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> I'm one of those people who isn't particularly knowledgeable about PCs so I generally stick to consoles, but I do plan on upgrading my PC in order to make it essentially the ultimate emulation machine. I don't care if some shit has been downgraded for console versions of games as long as it runs well enough for the gameplay to stay intact/not negatively affect the controls. I think PC gaming is becoming more and more popular in large part due to consoles now having many of the negatives of PC gaming(patches/updates, DLC, annoying OS bullshit etc etc.) without any of the benefits of having a more open environment.
> 
> The PS2, GC, Xbox and DC were the last systems that can truly be called traditional plug & play consoles although there were online options in Xbox mostly but some PS2 & DC games as well. Pretty graphics are not only overrated but way way too fucking expensive and like I said earlier, art direction is what's really important. For example, Super Mario Bros 3 is an NES game but it still looks fantastic imo and the same can be said for a ton of other classics.(FF6, CT, Super Metroid, Suikoden 2, MGS games; I could go on)



You need a pretty decent GPU to Emulate GC and PS2 smoothly. If you want to run it at a high resolution with Anti-aliasing etc. then it needs to be pretty good.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 21, 2015)

These days, we got androids that can emulate ps1. The day is not far when we could be holding a brick of wonders.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 21, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> You need a pretty decent GPU to Emulate GC and PS2 smoothly. If you want to run it at a high resolution with Anti-aliasing etc. then it needs to be pretty good.



Actually those are more reliant on your CPU rather than the GPU


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 21, 2015)

^^ this
Good luck trying to emulate PS2 and GC/Wii with only a good GPU. you need the best CPU you can get and then look for a mid range GPU.
Hell, even for PSOne/N64 you need a decent CPU.

and all the ones that are saying that you are fine with a moderate PC. you are right, but you are also not maniac enough. most graphics whores aim for 4K nowdays.


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh, it's about PCs. I thought Nintendo was doomed. Again.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 21, 2015)

Yil said:


> Think about it people.
> Nvidia and AMD want us to buy high end graphic card so they can make profits, and for that they ask companies like ea to make c**p like cod which use lots of gpu powers. They hate indie and nintendo because it is more of fun than graphics.



The Wii U has failed because the Wii brand is toxic, because it was marketed poorly and because its library has no mass market appeal. You don't need to make up silly conspiracy theories in your head about this to excuse Nintendos failings, it just makes you look like a stupid fanboy and I am not trying to insult you, its just how a thread like this comes off. 

The Wii U has an AMD chip in it by the way genius, so yeah.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 21, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> ^^ this
> Good luck trying to emulate PS2 and GC/Wii with only a good GPU. you need the best CPU you can get and then look for a mid range GPU.
> Hell, even for PSOne/N64 you need a decent CPU.
> 
> and all the ones that are saying that you are fine with a moderate PC. you are right, but you are also not maniac enough. most graphics whores aim for 4K nowdays.



I'm not a maniac, nor can I afford to have a 4K efficient PC. People who aim for 4K are just idiots when the standard is so premature.


----------



## goober (Jul 21, 2015)

Kids these days are so clueless. PC gaming and technology in general has NEVER been cheaper. Ever. You get far more bang for buck and leeway these days than EVER. And that's not even considering how terribly inflated the USA economy and most others are these days compared to the 80s, 90s and even early 2k.

Nvidia released a great power efficient competent gaming card for the last three generations. Two of which didn't even need extra power to be relatively awesome. A great boon for boutique and economy builds from clueless PC gamers. The price was pretty darn good, too.

Also, PC gaming is the epitome of VALUE if you know what you're doing. Games are cheaper, consistently; go on sale consistently and have greater discounts when on sale consistently. So any premium you pay, when you build your own, is offset the first year if you're actually gaming on the system. Not to mention how versatile and customizable they are.

So, sorry, clueless troll. PC gaming is in its golden years while console gaming is in another rutt, especially now that most games make it to PC and whatever console exclusives that exist aren't very good, compelling or fresh. I used to game on console and PC because only an idiot would choose unless they couldn't afford or have proper retail access to one or the other. But these days I find myself not caring at all about Xbox One or PS4 (almost caved into the hype/excitement with the PS4 until I realized Sony is being VERY slow with anything and third parties likewise are being lame) and finding myself gaming on PC and handhelds more than ever.

Gaming in general is more affordable than ever and it definitely still applies to PC gaming, more than ever.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 21, 2015)

goober said:


> Kids these days are so clueless. PC gaming and technology in general has NEVER been cheaper. Ever. You get far more bang for buck and leeway these days than EVER. And that's not even considering how terribly inflated the USA economy and most others are these days compared to the 80s, 90s and even early 2k.
> 
> Nvidia released a great power efficient competent gaming card for the last three generations. Two of which didn't even need extra power to be relatively awesome. A great boon for boutique and economy builds from clueless PC gamers. The price was pretty darn good, too.
> 
> ...



True that. Many great games are seeing the light of day on PC with bigger and better features, like extra effects, modding and massive customisation menus. Console gaming is stuck in a rutt with rehashing the same games with 'remasters'. I played Shadow of the Colossus, and I played Uncharted. Why do I need them again on PS4?


----------



## Yil (Jul 22, 2015)

goober said:


> Kids these days are so clueless. PC gaming and technology in general has NEVER been cheaper. Ever. You get far more bang for buck and leeway these days than EVER. And that's not even considering how terribly inflated the USA economy and most others are these days compared to the 80s, 90s and even early 2k.
> 
> Nvidia released a great power efficient competent gaming card for the last three generations. Two of which didn't even need extra power to be relatively awesome. A great boon for boutique and economy builds from clueless PC gamers. The price was pretty darn good, too.
> 
> ...


I was saying that 3a require over priced hardware to run smooth. Indie is the future, but they will not survive alone.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 22, 2015)

Yil said:


> I was saying that 3a require over priced hardware to run smooth. Indie is the future, but they will not survive alone.



In my opinion you're a bit wrong there. Indie makes up a large chunk of PC gaming but AAA games are always going to be there. The big companies do churn out some good games like Bethesda Softworks, CD Project Red, EA (most of the time) and ubisoft has some good titles when they're not released prematurely. PC gaming is what it is because of that diversity; there is literally a type of game for everybody, no matter what type of gamer you are. I can't say the same thing about the current consoles, as good as some of their titles are.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 22, 2015)

goober said:


> Kids these days are so clueless. PC gaming and technology in general has NEVER been cheaper. Ever. You get far more bang for buck and leeway these days than EVER. And that's not even considering how terribly inflated the USA economy and most others are these days compared to the 80s, 90s and even early 2k.


Reminds me of when everyone was complaining about how expensive the Wii U was.


Spoiler














Taleweaver said:


> Of course video card companies want us to buy video cards.


That doesn't make any sense to me.

Because this is the Internet and people are stupid, it is sadly necessary for me to point out that the above statement is a joke.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 23, 2015)

I think an i7 4790K+either a GTX 970 or a 7970 should be more than good enough. I basically need an entirely new PC because I have one of those cheap, crappy AMD processors so I need a brand new MB too along with a better PSU. I don't have all the details down yet but as far as the CPU and GPU, I think those 2 should serve me well for a long time, especially since I'm really only gonna use it for emulation and maybe a few new games here and there. I'll probably get more RAM as well. I know that's overkill but I want it to last me at least 4-5 years.


----------



## Yil (Jul 24, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> In my opinion you're a bit wrong there. Indie makes up a large chunk of PC gaming but AAA games are always going to be there. The big companies do churn out some good games like Bethesda Softworks, CD Project Red, EA (most of the time) and ubisoft has some good titles when they're not released prematurely. PC gaming is what it is because of that diversity; there is literally a type of game for everybody, no matter what type of gamer you are. I can't say the same thing about the current consoles, as good as some of their titles are.


Let's not forget that many 3a can barely run even with nvidia or igpu(low texture, but they still support many games fine), despite both xbox one and ps4 run on amd.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 24, 2015)

If we're talking about the downfall of gaming, I think it has more to do with AAA developers getting into the habit of releasing broken, unfinished games just to pump out another entry in a well-selling franchise and earn the money while performing little to no optimization. Focus on graphics rather than making a solid game could also have to do with it.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 24, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> We're not. PC gaming is officially more profitable than console gaming.


You're gonna need some source there, because last time I checked le entitled PC masterrace was complaining loudly about games that didn't have a -80% tag near the title and were rigging charity projects like HB in order to spend even less.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 24, 2015)

http://hexus.net/gaming/news/industry/83972-pc-games-sales-eclipse-value-console-games-sales-2016/

Alright, I got ahead of myself. Apparently it's going to be by the end of 2016, while other sources like PC world, Forbes and dedicated PC sites like Extremetech claim it's already happened. 

Most of this is due to the rise of Esports and the 'MOBA supremacy' (Patent pending). I couldn't be happier, we're getting more good ports than ever and developers are putting in the extra time to make it nice for the PC folks.


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 21, 2015)

Vipera said:


> You're gonna need some source there, because last time I checked le entitled PC masterrace was complaining loudly about games that didn't have a -80% tag near the title and were rigging charity projects like HB in order to spend even less.


Source?


----------

